# What can we do, what are our real options, when rideshare fails as a job?



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

OK, Many of you are sick of me and some find me repetitive. Can we please forgive that for a moment? I am 65 and require knee surgery (total knee replacement) of both knees. I am on Medicare and have a Medicare Supplement Plan thru United Health Care. There are interfering difficulties that I won't go into just now but suppose I do have the surgery and, in 6 months to a year, I am able to walk, jog, ride a bicycle with the best of you? What then do I do for a job if Uber or similar companies no longer require our services? Do we throw tantrums like some yellow cab drivers are doing? Do we get political and try to get the politicians to help us out (IMO not at all likely!)

Many of us are senior citizens. Suppose we go back to school for a 2 yr certificate in some medical field. What is the likelihood of us getting hired.? Forget the self-serving bullshit about older workers being better employees. Most hiring managers are in their 30s and 40s. I do not believe that the majority would pick a senior citizen over some-one closer to their own age. Sexism, Ageism, Racism, are all very much real and active, in our subconscious if not conscious minds.

I am 1 of 3 adult children taking turns caring for a 90 year old Mom with advanced Alzheimer's disease. I donate (3) 10 hour days to this, and try to Uber around it. Not only is there a physical as well as an emotional cost, but the knowledge that there is no one to do the same for my brother and me eats at our souls every day. Various forms of suicide, as well as the time and place of execution, are talked about in serious conversation at least once a week. We have no desire to reach the level of infirmity our Mom is at now.... incontinent, does not know who her children are, can't retain any new memories ( you can't enjoy a tv show if you have already forgotten the second that proceeded the new scene...)

But getting back to the job situation. Lets say all ridesharing locks us out. If you are 65 or older what do you see as a viable option? Or should we all just join hands and jump off that fabled bridge?

Dead serious!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

as one old fart to another, Id say uber is your best bet... Uber's not going anywhere

and get some help for that depression. Medicare will cover a shrink


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> OK, Many of you are sick of me and some find me repetitive. Can we please forgive that for a moment? I am 65 and require knee surgery (total knee replacement) of both knees. I am on Medicare and have a Medicare Supplement Plan thru United Health Care. There are interfering difficulties that I won't go into just now but suppose I do have the surgery and, in 6 months to a year, I am able to walk, jog, ride a bicycle with the best of you? What then do I do for a job if Uber or similar companies no longer require our services? Do we throw tantrums like some yellow cab drivers are doing? Do we get political and try to get the politicians to help us out (IMO not at all likely!)
> 
> Many of us are senior citizens. Suppose we go back to school for a 2 yr certificate in some medical field. What is the likelihood of us getting hired.? Forget the self-serving bullshit about older workers being better employees. Most hiring managers are in their 30s and 40s. I do not believe that the majority would pick a senior citizen over some-one closer to their own age. Sexism, Ageism, Racism, are all very much real and active, in our subconscious if not conscious minds.
> 
> ...


Cross that bridge (or jump off of it) when you come to it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Do we throw tantrums like some yellow cab drivers are doing? Do we get political and try to get the politicians to help us out (IMO not at all likely!)
> 
> Many of us are senior citizens.


This line of thinking is exactly why the economy is in such shambles. Too much political meddling with the economy to the point where no one can get a job, etc.

The key in my opinion is to be resiliant and flexible. I know that's hard for most people and possibly especially older people with medical conditions. But I personally believe in the invisible hand and that technology and unfettered peacable business transactions will continually create more favorable circumstances overall. Not everyone wins all the time, but overall in general I believe that the invisible hand leaves to improved conditions.

I therefore believe that in a free market system, by the time Uber no longer needs drivers, that there will be new opportunities that are similar or better, and that over time due to technological progression the cost of living will continue to drop to the point where it is not necessary to work as much.

I think the only thing we have to fear is that the government might stifle all progress with regulations and try and bail out old failed ideas, which is the typical "progressive" way.

Why would Uber not need drivers anymore? Most likely because there is a replacement, like driverless cars.

That means more jobs for engineers, but less need for drivers. Good for the engineers right? Maybe bad for the drivers and less skilled labor? In the short term, probably. But with any automation, it basically amounts to fewer people being able to provide more services. That means every person can have more things.

If there was no factory and farm automation we could employ everyone in the world in factories and farms and still not have as much *stuff* as we have now. I think it is pretty safe to say though that everyone is much better off by result of this automation. Not just the farmer who now can produce the yield of 20 or 100 farmers from the past, but also the guy who would have had to been a subsistence farmer barely able to afford to keep his farm going. Some might say, "oh but Uber drivers can barely afford to feed themselves." Maybe... but the reality is that the likelihood of any American Uber driver starving to death in the United States is very low compared to the likelihood of anyone starving in the days before automation. Some will say "oh that's because of government welfare" but I also believe calories are cheap and there is enough charity to go around to feed everyone. Not only can street beggars feed themselves from their earnings but most cities also have charities for feeding the homeless which would probably get higher donations if homeless people actually appeared to be skinny rather than overweight.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Find your skill set and market yourself as a freelancer.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Barber College.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Not sure this is helpful, but this is exactly why I am trying to earn as much money as possible when I am relatively young. I want to be able to retire with so much money that work is literally a hobby that is not really necessary. I get yelled at for driving Uber instead of spending time with my children, but until we have all -- and I mean ALL -- debts paid off, I will have this restless inclination.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

There have been driver jobs since there were cars (and horse and coaches before that). Find a driving job that isn’t ride share. There are many that do not require a CDL and not just taxis. Hotel shuttle drivers, car rental agencies, park and ride, etc. In my state, you only require a CDL if the vehicle seats 16 or more people. Below that, you only need to get a “for hire” endorsement which only requires a short written test (no driving test). Some jobs that offer many different size vans and busses will assist you in getting CDL to drive the larger vehicles.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

You can do what you were doing 4 years ago. People speak of Uber like it is the automotive manufacturing industry, in which generations spent up to 80 years on a production line supporting their families only to be laid off. Uber X is barely 4 years old with the vast majority of drivers hired within the last 2 years. There are plenty of jobs out there, even ones that don't require walking or standing for long periods of time.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Uber was founded in 2009.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Uber was founded in 2009.


I know, I started with Uber in 2012. I posted


SEAL Team 5 said:


> Uber X is barely 4 years old with the vast majority of drivers hired within the last 2 years.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> This line of thinking is exactly why the economy is in such shambles. Too much political meddling with the economy to the point where no one can get a job, etc.
> 
> The key in my opinion is to be resiliant and flexible. I know that's hard for most people and possibly especially older people with medical conditions. But I personally believe in the invisible hand and that technology and unfettered peacable business transactions will continually create more favorable circumstances overall. Not everyone wins all the time, but overall in general I believe that the invisible hand leaves to improved conditions.
> 
> ...




="Trafficat, MY HAT IS OFF TO YOU! On what otherwise has been a bleak day in a bad week, you have managed to get a laugh out of me. Oh, my kid sister who has been a registered nurse for about 40 years and a nutritional counselor for the past 5, would argue with you that the food consumed by the poor people is what makes them fat, but not at all healthy, but I do understand what you are saying. Appearances do matter, and while it might not be fair to grossly simplify things by judging all books by their covers.... well, to steal another metaphor, where there is smoke there is often fire.

I do appreciate you all letting me get this out of my system. And "oldfart" I do know that it may benefit me if I saw a shrink, but I don't believe that things can truly change for the better (in other words, less all around stress, while Mom is still alive. Our father's last will and testament kind of boxed us in, and even tho his money is nearly gone we still have the house. If we don't act as caretakers for another 14 months the State of Ct will seize the home in which we were raised. It's not spectacular, just a 1950ish raised ranch in Trumbull Ct. Current value about $450,000. Yes it is ironic that my Mom with extreme dementia and my kid sister and her boyfriend live there, while my girlfriend, me and my 3 cats live in a condo that still has not been repaired since the "NorthEasterner" of March 2 2018.

Sometimes I reflect on the words of Janis Joplin: "Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to lose... "Nothin', don't mean nothin' hon' if it ain't free, no no" and I think of all those stuffed suits in Washington DC, thinking that they are the rulers of the universe, while jumping thru hoops simply to stay in place.

Gotta admit to one thing at least.... Ubering about town certainly gives you time to think!


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

The invisible hand is giving you the finger.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

KellyC said:


> The invisible hand is giving you the finger.


Is it at least lubricated?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> Is it at least lubricated?


My thoughts exactly. I was going to say something about KellyC and a finger (because she's hot) but I don't want to get in trouble.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Retired Senior said:


> OK, Many of you are sick of me and some find me repetitive. Can we please forgive that for a moment? I am 65 and require knee surgery (total knee replacement) of both knees. I am on Medicare and have a Medicare Supplement Plan thru United Health Care. There are interfering difficulties that I won't go into just now but suppose I do have the surgery and, in 6 months to a year, I am able to walk, jog, ride a bicycle with the best of you? What then do I do for a job if Uber or similar companies no longer require our services? Do we throw tantrums like some yellow cab drivers are doing? Do we get political and try to get the politicians to help us out (IMO not at all likely!)
> 
> Many of us are senior citizens. Suppose we go back to school for a 2 yr certificate in some medical field. What is the likelihood of us getting hired.? Forget the self-serving bullshit about older workers being better employees. Most hiring managers are in their 30s and 40s. I do not believe that the majority would pick a senior citizen over some-one closer to their own age. Sexism, Ageism, Racism, are all very much real and active, in our subconscious if not conscious minds.
> 
> ...


Get your real estate license. 60 hours of class then the test. Bonus, in the classes you'll meet many and make contacts. Some classes are available online at ur own pace. Day, night, whenever.

And realtors are independent contractors, although you're required to hang ur license in a Connecticut brokers office. A few deals a year is an easy $100k gross in commissions.

And (since ur an IC realtor) u can continue doing uber to promote your realtor services to passengers.

I bet u have a high uber rating and passengers love u, start handing out your realtor biz card.

More u hand out the better chance u get a hit. A hit = $$$$$. 

In Connecticut: https://www.nrei.us/Courses/CT_Real_Estate_License_Course/


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Get your real estate license. 60 hours of class then the test. Bonus, in the classes you'll meet many and make contacts. Some classes are available online at ur own pace. Day, night, whenever.
> 
> And realtors are independent contractors, although you're required to hang ur license in a Connecticut brokers office. A few deals a year is an easy $100k gross in commissions.
> 
> ...


I love the positivity.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I love the positivity.


Positive thing happen to positive people.
It ain't easy sometimes, but nothing worthwhile ever is


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> My thoughts exactly. I was going to say something about KellyC and a finger (because she's hot) but I don't want to get in trouble.


Bette Davis says thanks.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Barber College.


Requires more training to become a barber than a cop. Seriously. Look up the required hours.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> Sometimes I reflect on the words of Janis Joplin: "Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to lose... "Nothin', don't mean nothin' hon' if it ain't free, no no"


Kris Kristofferson's words if you want to get technical.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> This line of thinking is exactly why the economy is in such shambles.


The economy is booming. This is a great time to find a job and seniors will probably only need one more job for the rest of their lives. Apply to ten jobs a day online and wait till you find something you enjoy and that can support you for a long time. Companies are having a hard time filling positions so it's a buyers market for employees.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2018/06/03/unemployment-can-go-lower/664879002/


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Cross that bridge (or jump off of it) when you come to it.


What..wait. YOU read this thread?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> 65 or older what do you see as a viable option


Rideshare isn't going anywhere. So your premise is a silly worry.

Alternatives for seniors that readily come to mind: Walmart, fast food, golf courses.

Count your blessings. You're getting new knees! Being pain free and mobile will likely open even more doors for you.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> What..wait. YOU read this thread?


I think Noe is basically telling him not to worry about it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jimke mentioned Costco paying $14/hr can't be that bad lol

I would rather work at my local supermarket chain publix down here bagging groceries and find my self a sugar grandmama loading groceries into their cars

Unfortunately there is no old people in Florida lol


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Don't worry, rideshare isn't going anywhere anytime soon. Fuber has paved the way and might become obsolete, but the concept will remain intact for the forseeable future.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Don't worry, rideshare isn't going anywhere anytime soon. Fuber has paved the way and might become obsolete, but the concept will remain intact for the forseeable future.


This is not true. Waymo has 80k self driving cars on order, 100k is enough to replace every Uber driver in America.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> OK, Many of you are sick of me and some find me repetitive. Can we please forgive that for a moment? I am 65 and require knee surgery (total knee replacement) of both knees. I am on Medicare and have a Medicare Supplement Plan thru United Health Care. There are interfering difficulties that I won't go into just now but suppose I do have the surgery and, in 6 months to a year, I am able to walk, jog, ride a bicycle with the best of you? What then do I do for a job if Uber or similar companies no longer require our services? Do we throw tantrums like some yellow cab drivers are doing? Do we get political and try to get the politicians to help us out (IMO not at all likely!)
> 
> Many of us are senior citizens. Suppose we go back to school for a 2 yr certificate in some medical field. What is the likelihood of us getting hired.? Forget the self-serving bullshit about older workers being better employees. Most hiring managers are in their 30s and 40s. I do not believe that the majority would pick a senior citizen over some-one closer to their own age. Sexism, Ageism, Racism, are all very much real and active, in our subconscious if not conscious minds.
> 
> ...


Learn the Art of Blackmail.



tomatopaste said:


> This is not true. Waymo has 80k self driving cars on order, 100k is enough to replace every Uber driver in America.


Pfffftttttt !
Will be 100k rusting junk heaps reeking of Puke within 2 years !

Welcome to car OWNERSHIP !

The " thing" Technology Companies have never considered as Evidenced by their lack of Driver Compensation !

BUILT TO FAIL !


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> This is not true. Waymo has 80k self driving cars on order, 100k is enough to replace every Uber driver in America.


Not happening. Self driving car is one thing, but self driving public transportation is a whole other aspect, let alone Uber's recent mishap with a self driving car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RynoHawk said:


> Kris Kristofferson's words if you want to get technical.


Kriss used to be a Helicopter pilot in the gulf of Mexico for Petroleum Helicopters( P.H.I.)



Cableguynoe said:


> Cross that bridge (or jump off of it) when you come to it.


How about fishing off the bridge.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Not happening. Self driving car is one thing, but self driving public transportation is a whole other aspect, let alone Uber's recent mishap with a self driving car.


Waymo has been operating their beta test self-driving taxi service with 100s of beta testers since Nov.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Google needs an " A


tomatopaste said:


> Waymo has been operating their beta test self-driving taxi service with 100s of beta testers since Nov.
> 
> View attachment 234071


 Google needs an ANTI TRUST $uit"!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> This is not true. Waymo has 80k self driving cars on order, 100k is enough to replace every Uber driver in America.


You think Waymo will offer cheaper rides than Uber?
Uber will never allow that.



kdyrpr said:


> What..wait. YOU read this thread?


I can read, you know


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You think Waymo will offer cheaper rides than Uber?
> Uber will never allow that.
> 
> I can read, you know


Waymoo will be a good tax write off.

Google / D.A.R.P.A./ Big Brother Transhumanist Monsters NEED to show losses.

It will be beneficial to the Google/ D.A.R.P.A. MILITARY INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX and the Government they are taking over . . .


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> This is not true. Waymo has 80k self driving cars on order, 100k is enough to replace every Uber driver in America.


I suspect those cars will have limited lifespans.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You think Waymo will offer cheaper rides than Uber?
> Uber will never allow that.
> 
> I can read, you know


Oh....I guess I was misled by this:

*CableguynoeWell-Known Member *
Location:
On the road...
My UP pet peeve:

Members who regularly post very very long messages and have to explain everything in detail with examples.

You know who you are.

* No I don't read them, but still bugs the heck out of me*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Y


Rat said:


> I suspect those cars will have limited lifespans.


Yes.

Very limited . . .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Oh....I guess I was misled by this:
> 
> *CableguynoeWell-Known Member *
> Location:
> ...


Haha.

You were paying attention.

I was mainly referring to 2 or 3 members here that do it regularly.

OP isn't bad so I wanted to see what dude had to say.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You think Waymo will offer cheaper rides than Uber?


No, why would they? They'll be the only game in town for a year, why leave money on the table?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Haha.
> 
> You were paying attention.
> 
> ...


Yeah okay I'll be more succinct.


----------



## carsalesman (Apr 12, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> OK, Many of you are sick of me and some find me repetitive. Can we please forgive that for a moment? I am 65 and require knee surgery (total knee replacement) of both knees. I am on Medicare and have a Medicare Supplement Plan thru United Health Care. There are interfering difficulties that I won't go into just now but suppose I do have the surgery and, in 6 months to a year, I am able to walk, jog, ride a bicycle with the best of you? What then do I do for a job if Uber or similar companies no longer require our services? Do we throw tantrums like some yellow cab drivers are doing? Do we get political and try to get the politicians to help us out (IMO not at all likely!)
> 
> Many of us are senior citizens. Suppose we go back to school for a 2 yr certificate in some medical field. What is the likelihood of us getting hired.? Forget the self-serving bullshit about older workers being better employees. Most hiring managers are in their 30s and 40s. I do not believe that the majority would pick a senior citizen over some-one closer to their own age. Sexism, Ageism, Racism, are all very much real and active, in our subconscious if not conscious minds.
> 
> ...


The ride share companies should immediately implement the following pay plan for all drivers.

1. $1 pick up fee
2. $1 per mile
3. .50 per minute waiting... after 2 minutes, $1 per minute
4. $5.25 minimum fare
5. $5.25 cancellation fee.

The next time Uber asks you How do you like driving, send them a text with this information.

Uber will still make money through their booking and service fees.

Drivers deserve a fair shake.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber will never allow that.


Exactly how is Uber not going to allow that?



Rat said:


> I suspect those cars will have limited lifespans.


Most cars do.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Walmart hires old people.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Rat said:


> I suspect those cars will have limited lifespans.


Only Uber has figured out how to make cars last forever.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Exactly how is Uber not going to allow that?


Lower fares


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Y
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Very limited . . .


I plan to use them as a rolling toilet



tomatopaste said:


> Only Uber has figured out how to make cars last forever.


Yeah, they have a never ending supply of other people's cars


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Lower fares


What's the cost for Waymo to bring a new driver on board? Zero. What's the turnover rate going to be for Waymo drivers? Zero. What percentage of the fare do Waymo drivers get? Zero.

Just a few of the reasons Kalanick understood self-driving cars were an existential threat. Kalanick: "So "What would happen if we weren't a part of that future? If we weren't part of the autonomy thing? Then the future passes us by basically, in a very expeditious and efficient way," It's happening.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> *What's the cost for Waymo to bring a new driver on board? *Zero. What's the turnover rate going to be for Waymo drivers? Zero. What percentage of the fare do Waymo drivers get? Zero.
> 
> Just a few of the reasons Kalanick understood self-driving cars were an existential threat. Kalanick: "So "What would happen if we weren't a part of that future? If we weren't part of the autonomy thing? Then the future passes us by basically, in a very expeditious and efficient way," It's happening.



$60,000 - $100,000


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> What's the cost for Waymo to bring a new driver on board? Zero. What's the turnover rate going to be for Waymo drivers? Zero. What percentage of the fare do Waymo drivers get? Zero.
> 
> Just a few of the reasons Kalanick understood self-driving cars were an existential threat. Kalanick: "So "What would happen if we weren't a part of that future? If we weren't part of the autonomy thing? Then the future passes us by basically, in a very expeditious and efficient way," It's happening.


What's the cost to Waymo for the vehicles?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> $60,000 - $100,000


I even gave you the answer and you still got it wrong, smh.



Rat said:


> What's the cost to Waymo for the vehicles?


Billions


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> I even gave you the answer and you still got it wrong, smh.
> 
> Billions


I didn't see you give him an answer. Why would we accept your number?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Rat said:


> I didn't see you give him an answer. Why would we accept your number?


Zero. Zero is the answer I gave him.

"What's the cost for Waymo to bring a new driver on board? *Zero." *


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Rideshare isn't going anywhere. So your premise is a silly worry.
> 
> Alternatives for seniors that readily come to mind: Apple, Starbucks and Trader Joe's.
> 
> Count your blessings. You're getting new knees! Being pain free and mobile will likely open even more doors for you.


Fixed for you.
Better base pay. Friendlier towards seniors and best of all, benefits that are actually benefiting you.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> OK, Many of you are sick of me and some find me repetitive. Can we please forgive that for a moment? I am 65 and require knee surgery (total knee replacement) of both knees. I am on Medicare and have a Medicare Supplement Plan thru United Health Care. There are interfering difficulties that I won't go into just now but suppose I do have the surgery and, in 6 months to a year, I am able to walk, jog, ride a bicycle with the best of you? What then do I do for a job if Uber or similar companies no longer require our services? Do we throw tantrums like some yellow cab drivers are doing? Do we get political and try to get the politicians to help us out (IMO not at all likely!)
> 
> Many of us are senior citizens. Suppose we go back to school for a 2 yr certificate in some medical field. What is the likelihood of us getting hired.? Forget the self-serving bullshit about older workers being better employees. Most hiring managers are in their 30s and 40s. I do not believe that the majority would pick a senior citizen over some-one closer to their own age. Sexism, Ageism, Racism, are all very much real and active, in our subconscious if not conscious minds.
> 
> ...


retire


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> I even gave you the answer and you still got it wrong, smh.
> 
> Billions


Read my reply a few more times...think about it for an hour or two...it will come to you. I have faith you can figure it out....maybe


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

KellyC said:


> The invisible hand is giving you the finger.


Ah! I knew that I recognized the photo - from somewhere.... I believe that we pick icons or avatars that reflect who we either really are, or who we aspire to be like. You picking Bette Davis may say a lot about you. One of the greatest American actresses of all time, and a woman who sought to walk her own path, she should be a celebrated along with Virginia Wolf and scores of other suffragettes.

I always loved Sam Clemens, tho I am no-where near the writer that he was. His short story "The War Prayer" electrified me when I was 14 and first read it. I never saw Roman Catholicism the same way again.

The War Prayer
If you bother to read the War Prayer, think of all those false evangelical Christians who voted for Trump. Were they simply stupid and venal, or did they fully understand the prayers that they uttered?

*
The War Prayer

*
by Mark Twain
It was a time of great and exalting excitement. The country was up in arms, the
war was on, in every breast burned the holy fire of patriotism; the drums were
beating, the bands playing, the toy pistols popping, the bunched firecrackershissing and spluttering; on every hand and far down the receding and fadingspread of roofs and balconies a fluttering wilderness of flags flashed in the su;daily the young volunteers marched down the wide avenue gay and fine in their new uniforms, the proud fathers and mothers and sisters and sweethearts
cheering them with voices choked with happy emotion as they swung by;
nightly the packed mass meetings listened, panting, to patriot oratory which
stirred the deepest deeps of their hearts, and which they interrupted at briefest
intervals with cyclones of applause, the tears running down their cheeks the
while; in the churches the pastors preached devotion to flag and country, and
invoked the God of Battles, beseeching His aid in our good cause in outpouring
of fervid eloquence which moved every listener. It was indeed a glad and
gracious time, and the half dozen rash spirits that ventured to disapprove of the
war and cast a doubt upon its righteousness straightway got such a stern and
angry warning that for their personal safety's sake they quickly shrank out of
sight and offended no more in that way.

Sunday morning came - next day the battalions would leave for the front; the
church was filled; the volunteers were there, their young faces alight with
martial dreams - visions of the stern advance, the gathering momentum, the
rushing charge, the flashing sabers, the flight of the foe, the tumult, the
enveloping smoke, the fierce pursuit, the surrender- them home from the war,

bronzed heroes, welcomed, adored, submerged in golden seas of glory! With
the volunteers sat their dear ones, proud, happy, and envied by the neighbors
and friends who had no sons and brothers to send forth to the field of honor,
there to win for the flag, or, failing, die the noblest of noble deaths. The serviceproceeded; a war chapter from the Old Testament was read; the first prayer was said; it was followed by an organ burst that shook the building, and with one

impulse the house rose, with glowing eyes and beating hearts, and poured out that tremendous invocation -

_"God the all-terrible! Thou who ordainest!
Thunder thy clarion and lightning thy sword!"_
Then came the "long" prayer. None could remember the like of it for passionate
pleading and moving and beautiful language. The burden of its supplication
was, that an ever-merciful and benignant Father of us all would watch over our
noble young soldiers, and aid, comfort, and encourage them in their patriotic
work; bless them, shield them in the day of battle and the hour of peril, bear
them in His mighty hand, make them strong and confident, invincible in the
bloody onset; help them to crush the foe, grant to them and to their flag and
country imperishable honor and glory -

_ 
An aged stranger entered and moved with slow and noiseless step up the main

aisle, his eyes fixed upon the minister, his long body clothed in a robe that

reached to his feet, his head bare, his white hair descending in a frothy cataract

to his shoulders, his seamy face unnaturally pale, pale even to ghastliness. With

all eyes following him and wondering, he made his silent way; without pausing,
he ascended to the preacher's side and stood there waiting. With shut lids the

preacher, unconscious of his presence, continued with his moving prayer, and

at last finished it with the words, uttered in fervent appeal, "Bless our arms,

grant us the victory, O Lord our God, Father and Protector of our land and

flag!"

 
The stranger touched his arm, motioned him to step aside - which the startled

minister did - and took his place. During some moments he surveyed the

spellbound audience with solemn eyes, in which burned an uncanny light; then

in a deep voice he said:

"I come from the Throne - bearing a message from Almighty God!" The

words smote the house with a shock; if the stranger perceived it he gave no

attention. "He has heard the prayer of His servant your shepherd, and will grant

it if such shall be your desire after I, His messenger, shall have explained to

you its import - that is to say, its full import. For it is like unto many of the

prayers of men, in that it asks for more than he who utters it is aware of -
except he pause and think.

 
"God's servant and yours has prayed his prayer. Has he paused and taken

thought? Is it one prayer? No, it is two - one uttered, the other not. Both have

reached the ear of Him Who heareth all supplications, the spoken and theunspoken. Ponder this - keep it in mind. If you would beseech a blessing upon yourself, beware! lest without intent you invoke a curse upon a neighbor at the 

same time. If you pray for the blessing of rain upon your crop which needs it,

 
by that act you are possibly praying for a curse upon some neighbor's crop

which may not need rain and can be injured by it.

*"You have heard your servant's prayer - the uttered part of it. I am*

*commissioned of God to put into words the other part of it - that part which*

*the pastor - and also you in your hearts - fervently prayed silently. And*

*ignorantly and unthinkingly? God grant that it was so! You heard these words:*

*'Grant us the victory, O Lord our God!' That is sufficient. The whole of the*

*uttered prayer is compact into those pregnant words. Elaborations were not*

*necessary. When you have prayed for victory you have prayed for many*

*unmentioned results which follow victory - must follow it, cannot help but*

*follow it. Upon the listening spirit of God the Father fell also the unspoken part*

*of the prayer. He commandeth me to put it into words. Listen!*

 
*"O Lord our Father, our young patriots, idols of our hearts, go forth to battle -*

*be Thou near them! With them - in spirit - we also go forth from the sweet*

*peace of our beloved firesides to smite the foe. O Lord our God, help us to tear*

*their soldiers to bloody shreds with our shells; help us to cover their smiling*

 
*fields with the pale forms of their patriot dead; help us to drown the thunder of*

 
*the guns with the shrieks of their wounded, writhing in pain; help us to lay*
*waste their humble homes with a hurricane of fire; help us to wring the hearts*

 
*of their unoffending widows with unavailing grief; help us to turn them out*

*roofless with their little children to wander unfriended the wastes of their*

*desolated land in rags and hunger and thirst, sports of the sun flames of summer*

 
*and the icy winds of winter, broken in spirit, worn with travail, imploring Thee*

*for the refuge of the grave and denied it - for our sakes who adore Thee, Lord,*
*blast their hopes, blight their lives, protract their bitter pilgrimage, make heavy*

*their steps, water their way with their tears, stain the white snow with the blood*

 
*of their wounded feet! We ask it, in the spirit of love, of Him Who is the*

*Source of Love, and Who is the ever-faithful refuge and friend of all that are*

 
*sore beset and seek His aid with humble and contrite hearts. Amen."*
 
*(After a pause.) "Ye have prayed it; if ye still desire it, speak! The messenger of*

 
*the Most High waits!"*_

It was believed afterward that the man was a lunatic, because there was no

sense in what he said.

*About the Text: *According to Albert Bigelow Paine, whom Twain named


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

I would look I to Amazon FBA


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Read my reply a few more times...think about it for an hour or two...it will come to you. I have faith you can figure it out....maybe


I'm cutting and pasting the same reply I gave to Ratatouille. As you can imagine, someone of my stature can't respond to every request individually. However, the response to both or your inquiries is the same so by cutting and pasting I'm basically killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Retired Senior said:


> OK, Many of you are sick of me and some find me repetitive. Can we please forgive that for a moment? I am 65 and require knee surgery (total knee replacement) of both knees. I am on Medicare and have a Medicare Supplement Plan thru United Health Care. There are interfering difficulties that I won't go into just now but suppose I do have the surgery and, in 6 months to a year, I am able to walk, jog, ride a bicycle with the best of you? What then do I do for a job if Uber or similar companies no longer require our services? Do we throw tantrums like some yellow cab drivers are doing? Do we get political and try to get the politicians to help us out (IMO not at all likely!)
> 
> Many of us are senior citizens. Suppose we go back to school for a 2 yr certificate in some medical field. What is the likelihood of us getting hired.? Forget the self-serving bullshit about older workers being better employees. Most hiring managers are in their 30s and 40s. I do not believe that the majority would pick a senior citizen over some-one closer to their own age. Sexism, Ageism, Racism, are all very much real and active, in our subconscious if not conscious minds.
> 
> ...


Ya seek help from a professional. Get off here



Woohaa said:


> Requires more training to become a barber than a cop. Seriously. Look up the required hours.


No yer wrong. Cops need years barbers need 1500 hours


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> I'm cutting and pasting the same reply I gave to Ratatouille. As you can imagine, someone of my stature can't respond to every request individually. However, the response to both or your inquiries is the same so by cutting and pasting I'm basically killing two birds with one stone.
> 
> View attachment 234234


Read my reply once or twice more...you'll get it...hang in there. 


$60,000 - $100,000


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> No yer wrong. Cops need years barbers need 1500 hours


Actually, YOU'RE wrong. And the truly sad part is you were to lazy to even do your own research before chiming in to the conversation. 

Click the link for further edification.

https://www.cnn.com/2016/09/28/us/jobs-training-police-trnd/index.html


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Haha.
> 
> You were paying attention.
> 
> ...


*Cableguynoe.... *not sure if you are referring to me, but in case you are, I just want to say "Thank You". Thanks to all of you, for the cheers, the jeers, and the thoughtful advice you have given to me over the time of my membership here. I have very few people that I would consider friends, and I never seem to have the time, energy, or disposable cash, to visit with them or even go out for a meal with them to talk about things.

One thing that I am going to investigate today is to see if any of the local towns (Trumbull, Bridgeport, Stratford) have caregiver groups that hold regular meetings. Much of my negativity stems from emotional and physical exhaustion. Maybe some other people, in roughly the same socio-economic bracket that I am in, have figured out better coping mechanisms.

Oh, and when-ever anyone tells me that they are thinking about applying to Uber as a job, I always refer them to this website. I tell them that Uber was basically useless in helping me get started. Some of the YouTube videos were helpful but the majority are sadly outdated. I also direct them to Harry's (he whose name can not be uttered) but warn that he has monetized his site.
This site is the only one where people speak their minds, for better or for worse, and get nothing but personal satisfaction from their participation.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> *Cableguynoe.... *not sure if you are referring to me, but in case you are, I just want to say "Thank You". Thanks to all of you, for the cheers, the jeers, and the thoughtful advice you have given to me over the time of my membership here. I have very few people that I would consider friends, and I never seem to have the time, energy, or disposable cash, to visit with them or even go out for a meal with them to talk about things.
> 
> One thing that I am going to investigate today is to see if any of the local towns (Trumbull, Bridgeport, Stratford) have caregiver groups that hold regular meetings. Much of my negativity stems from emotional and physical exhaustion. Maybe some other people, in roughly the same socio-economic bracket that I am in, have figured out better coping mechanisms.
> 
> ...


Support group/s is key, yes. Both here (UP) and a caregiver's group. You got this Retired Senior


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Its a shame but you dug your hole in life and its difficult to dig out of it at 65 years old.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Its a shame but you dug your hole in life and its difficult to dig out of it at 65 years old.


Yeah, I could reply that I spent 35 good years as a Realtor , but then I would feel obligated to add that up until 2006 I thought that the party would never end. Then the fraudulent mortgage crisis began to severely impact our business. The film "The Big Short" was not fiction, but fact.

So Steve, shit does happen. Lets hope you manage to avoid it's sting!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Yeah, I could reply that I spent 35 good years as a Realtor , but then I would feel obligated to add that up until 2006 I thought that the party would never end. Then the fraudulent mortgage crisis began to severely impact our business. The film "The Big Short" was not fiction, but fact.
> 
> So Steve, shit does happen. Lets hope you manage to avoid it's sting!


I hope so, got quiet a few more years left in me for any necessary self corrections. Good luck .


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> OK, Many of you are sick of me and some find me repetitive. Can we please forgive that for a moment? I am 65 and require knee surgery (total knee replacement) of both knees. I am on Medicare and have a Medicare Supplement Plan thru United Health Care. There are interfering difficulties that I won't go into just now but suppose I do have the surgery and, in 6 months to a year, I am able to walk, jog, ride a bicycle with the best of you? What then do I do for a job if Uber or similar companies no longer require our services? Do we throw tantrums like some yellow cab drivers are doing? Do we get political and try to get the politicians to help us out (IMO not at all likely!)
> 
> Many of us are senior citizens. Suppose we go back to school for a 2 yr certificate in some medical field. What is the likelihood of us getting hired.? Forget the self-serving bullshit about older workers being better employees. Most hiring managers are in their 30s and 40s. I do not believe that the majority would pick a senior citizen over some-one closer to their own age. Sexism, Ageism, Racism, are all very much real and active, in our subconscious if not conscious minds.
> 
> ...


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

I am sure it has already been said, but rideshare was never meant to be a job. Just an easy way to make extra money. Some drivers took it upon themselves to try to make a living of rideshare. I am sure there are a few cities in which some drivers can sustain their lifestyle. But that is not the case for most.


----------



## Gov Moonbeam (May 22, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Ya seek help from a professional. Get off here
> 
> No yer wrong. Cops need years barbers need 1500 hours


Cops need fewer hours -- it just takes them more years.
Something to do with IQ I guess


----------



## Sl0re10 (May 7, 2018)

Retired Senior said:


> OK, Many of you are sick of me and some find me repetitive. Can we please forgive that for a moment? I am 65 and require knee surgery (total knee replacement) of both knees. I am on Medicare and have a Medicare Supplement Plan thru United Health Care. There are interfering difficulties that I won't go into just now but suppose I do have the surgery and, in 6 months to a year, I am able to walk, jog, ride a bicycle with the best of you? What then do I do for a job if Uber or similar companies no longer require our services? Do we throw tantrums like some yellow cab drivers are doing? Do we get political and try to get the politicians to help us out (IMO not at all likely!)
> 
> Many of us are senior citizens. Suppose we go back to school for a 2 yr certificate in some medical field. What is the likelihood of us getting hired.? Forget the self-serving bullshit about older workers being better employees. Most hiring managers are in their 30s and 40s. I do not believe that the majority would pick a senior citizen over some-one closer to their own age. Sexism, Ageism, Racism, are all very much real and active, in our subconscious if not conscious minds.
> 
> ...


I'm only in my late 40s but had the same issues trying to get a simple clerk or bench technician kinda job where I wouldn't be on call 24/7. Got a lot of overqualified or no responses at all for jobs I would have had 20+ years experience where they're looking for entry level.

It came down to numbers game. Did a lot of online applications and someone finally hired me. I think they're still expecting me to quit when something better comes along but I'm not looking. I plan on staying.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

This wouldn't work in your case caring for an aging parent, but I don't know why more people don't consider retiring abroad. Rather than work at WalMart and overpay for housing and healthcare in the states, take whatever monthly income you receive and move to a place where the cost of living is low and the standards are high for those with moderate means.

If culture shock is a fear there are expat havens all over. I'd rather live out my later years in a place with great food, weather, culture - than pay for a boxy apartment in a bland U.S. suburb - depleting all my savings to rent and healthcare costs. Rather than work a terrible job at Amazon living in a van (according to some sad articles I've read) go live someplace cheap and spend your free time doing hobbies, learning the language, cooking, whatever suits you.

So long as you're not dining at Western style restaurants nightly or drinking at fancy hotel bars your money goes a long way. I've gone on vacation to places for a few weeks as long as a month, and I spend far less than I would going out with friends at home.

There are hundreds of websites and blogs devoted to the pros and cons of different countries and cities. There are tons of videos on this, including healthcare issues - and many countries offer far better healthcare than the states are a substantially cheaper cost. 

If one has social security and reasonable retirement investments, and a modest supplemental income they can maintain an amazing quality of life in Asia, Central or South America. How far away would depend on the frequency you'd need to return for family events and such.


----------



## gsx328 (Jul 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> If there was no factory and farm automation we could employ everyone in the world in factories and farms and still not have as much *stuff* as we have now. I think it is pretty safe to say though that everyone is much better off by result of this automation.


mindless consumerism ftw!


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Uber isn't going anywhere anytime soon. If Uber fails, someone will bring it back because WAYYYY too many people rely on it now. We aren't going back to the days of calling and scheduling a taxi.

Autonomous cars will not take your job either. If they can't get cars to stop themselves 100% of the time to avoid collisions, they won't set up autonomous cars to drive you on tight, pothole filled roads.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Ya seek help from a professional. Get off here
> 
> No yer wrong. Cops need years barbers need 1500 hours


Cops need years? Not where I live.

http://www.silverstatelawenforcement.org/f.a.q.-s.html

Category I Peace Officers require 720 hours (half a year), Category II requires 330 hours. (3 months)



> _*How long are the courses?*_
> 
> The Category I Course is 720 hours over 26 weeks.
> 
> The Category II Course is 330 hours over 12 weeks.


----------



## getnada.com (Jan 3, 2018)

Just end it right now. What's the point of going on.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> OK, Many of you are sick of me and some find me repetitive. Can we please forgive that for a moment? I am 65 and require knee surgery (total knee replacement) of both knees. I am on Medicare and have a Medicare Supplement Plan thru United Health Care. There are interfering difficulties that I won't go into just now but suppose I do have the surgery and, in 6 months to a year, I am able to walk, jog, ride a bicycle with the best of you? What then do I do for a job if Uber or similar companies no longer require our services? Do we throw tantrums like some yellow cab drivers are doing? Do we get political and try to get the politicians to help us out (IMO not at all likely!)
> 
> Many of us are senior citizens. Suppose we go back to school for a 2 yr certificate in some medical field. What is the likelihood of us getting hired.? Forget the self-serving bullshit about older workers being better employees. Most hiring managers are in their 30s and 40s. I do not believe that the majority would pick a senior citizen over some-one closer to their own age. Sexism, Ageism, Racism, are all very much real and active, in our subconscious if not conscious minds.
> 
> ...


I am a fellow geezer. I worked in health care when I was younger.

Avoid the medical training unless you plan on going into home health care (a valid option since you are already doing it). 
Working in a hospital or nursing home is hard work. You are on your feet all day long. 
You earn an average of $20k/year.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I am in my 70s and never worry about finding another job. There are help wanted signs everywhere. If you like driving, talk to some of the car dealerships that employ older drivers for courtesy cars. You worked in real estate before - go back to it. Lots of retailers and fast food places are desperate for help, and they don't care about age. Deliver "Meals on Wheels." Driverless cars are not likely to deliver food. Pizza delivery guys say they do better than Uber.

And yeah, get some counseling help for depression.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I am in my 70s and never worry about finding another job. There are help wanted signs everywhere. If you like driving, talk to some of the car dealerships that employ older drivers for courtesy cars. You worked in real estate before - go back to it. Lots of retailers and fast food places are desperate for help, and they don't care about age. Deliver "Meals on Wheels." Driverless cars are not likely to deliver food. Pizza delivery guys say they do better than Uber.
> 
> And yeah, get some counseling help for depression.


I'd add to Brother Gilby 's comments by recommending you move to Wisconsin. We have wonderful natural resources, a small town feel, a low cost of living, and respect for the elderly.

Retired Senior


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Gilby said:


> I am in my 70s and never worry about finding another job. There are help wanted signs everywhere. If you like driving, talk to some of the car dealerships that employ older drivers for courtesy cars. You worked in real estate before - go back to it. Lots of retailers and fast food places are desperate for help, and they don't care about age. Deliver "Meals on Wheels." Driverless cars are not likely to deliver food. Pizza delivery guys say they do better than Uber.
> 
> And yeah, get some counseling help for depression.


You have a great attitude. Thank you for being a contributor to our nation.

Now, how do we get our youth to think like you?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Now, how do we get our youth to think like you?


I doubt we can do that, given the effects of social media and mainstream media.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I doubt we can do that, given the effects of social media and mainstream media.


I hate to sound cheesy, but I teach my kids history (especially European tyrrany and the American revolution) and I bring them to church so they learn to give thanks. If that's wrong then I'm guilty as charged.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I hate to sound cheesy, but I teach my kids history (especially European tyrrany and the American revolution) and I bring them to church so they learn to give thanks. If that's wrong then I'm guilty as charged.


Not wrong at all, in fact that's admirable.


----------



## Flatland (Jun 21, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Not sure this is helpful, but this is exactly why I am trying to earn as much money as possible when I am relatively young. I want to be able to retire with so much money that work is literally a hobby that is not really necessary. I get yelled at for driving Uber instead of spending time with my children, but until we have all -- and I mean ALL -- debts paid off, I will have this restless inclination.


I like where your head's at, but driving Uber is NOT an optimal side hustle for doing the Dave Ramsey thing!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Flatland said:


> I like where your head's at, but driving Uber is NOT an optimal side hustle for doing the Dave Ramsey thing!


The flexibility has a lot of value. A lot. I've tried trading stocks but ended up losing money.


----------



## Ozziebee (Jul 14, 2018)

Guys i have found a page on facebook with alot of useful information and uber drivers sharing info search for ‘uber london drivers club (official)’


----------

